# Burning incense sticks, how does that work?



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have SNIFFED out the odor in my home.
Turns out a container of Henr'y's wet dog food leaked in the pantry and has been offensive for many days.

I've cleaned it out and went to L'occitane and purchased some lavender incense sticks to brighten up the home.

The directions say to "light the tip of stick, then blow out the flame".

I did this but I don't see any smoke or accompanying smoke path.

Anyone know what I am doing wrong here?
Am I lighting the wrong side? Does it matter? Is it supposed to smoke visiably?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Am I lighting the wrong side? Does it matter? Is it supposed to smoke visiably?


Did most of the odor go once you cleaned it up? It should smoke visably. If it's not smoking, it not lit. Maybe you are lighting the wrong side? Light the other side then! eace: Good luck!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

There is no right or wrong side of an incense stick that I've ever seen. When you light it let it burn for a few seconds, the lightly blow the flame out. It should then continue burning slowly. You should be able to smell the lavender slowly.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What worked best for me to get the offensive odors out of closets and pantries is putting backing soda or charcoal in small saucers. When we moved to this house, a few closets and the kitchen cabinets had very strong odor and baking soda took care of the problem. I also use Febreeze spray and Bounce sheets for after the odour is signigicantly reduced. It took me 3-4 weeks to get rid of the odor completely in the kitchen. I have heard that Kingsford BBQ charcoal also works as well as freshly ground coffee beans. 

As for the incense sticks, it should burn with visible smoke and glowing tip. Be careful, some are quite strong and their smoke can trigger ultra sensitive smoke alarms.


----------

